# 2011 Orbea Orca Seatpost



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hello:

Does anyone know if the proprietary seat post of the 2011 Orbea Orca will work with a standard dual rail saddle? It looks to be designed for a centered single rail designed by Selle Italia.

Thanks,
CHL


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

I saw a video about it that said the bike will ship with an adaptor for the seat post designed to run a standard, dual rail saddle. 

Of course i can't find the damn video anymore so I cant provide a link. :mad2: 

Orbea knows not everyone will want to use a Selle Italia saddle so it only makes sense that they would give you an option. 

Are you going to buy a new Orca? 

I've got a whole bunch of crap on e Bay right now so I can save for a new frame set! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi BunnV:

I'm looking into migrating to the current Orbea Orca. I currently have a warranty frame replacement that has no end in site (been waiting for seven months now and haven't received a replacement yet). Fed up with with this bike manufacturer so I want to see if I can get credit for the bike that I got, and just move to a different brand. The Orbea Orca looks to be a good match in geometry.

CHL


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Post pictures when you get it! Seems like no one has it yet! Have you seen one (a 2011) in person? I can't find one anywhere....


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Check this out


----------

